# Dethklok Signature Epiphone Explorer



## TemjinStrife (Feb 14, 2008)

Dethklok Signature Epiphone. - Dethklok - The Only BRUTAL! Fan Forum on the Web

Damn, I want one. The only thing that could make that guitar more badass would be an ebony fingerboard and/or a 7th string. Steinberger Gearless Tuners, EMG 81/85, and mirror pickguard? Awesome.

And it's an Epiphone, which means there's hope on the pricing front. *crosses fingers for under $500*


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2008)

Pfft, they play GIBSONS, not Epiphones. If they were real people, they wouldn't stand for this 

In all seriousness, that is pretty cool


----------



## mat091285 (Feb 14, 2008)

That really looks sweet! ... I hope it is made in Korean not China ....


----------



## Michael (Feb 14, 2008)

That looks pretty damn cool.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks nothing like what Skwisgaar uses, but very metal


----------



## Shawn (Feb 14, 2008)

That's badass.


----------



## the.godfather (Feb 14, 2008)

Cool inlays, good pickups, and hopefully at a reasonable price. Sounds like a pretty good deal to me!


----------



## Apophis (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Hawksmoor (Feb 14, 2008)

Cewl!!!


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 14, 2008)

if it's around 500 I'd get it, if not I'll just get an xiphos.


----------



## FortePenance (Feb 14, 2008)

TemjinStrife said:


> Damn, I want one. The only thing that could make that guitar more badass would be an ebony fingerboard and/or a 7th string. Steinberger Gearless Tuners, EMG 81/85, and mirror pickguard? Awesome.



ONLY thing.


----------



## Jeff (Feb 14, 2008)

From that guy's post:



> To get in outside that time frame required you to be on "the list," which meant you were an employee of Gibson and Epiphone that they had working in the room or you were personally invited by someone with pull,



My god, Gibson really is run by a bunch of arrogant pricks that think their guitars are still something special, isn't it?


----------



## budda (Feb 14, 2008)

i'd buy that and put it in B pretty damn fast. looks good to me IMO


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 14, 2008)

Jeff said:


> From that guy's post:
> 
> 
> 
> My god, Gibson really is run by a bunch of arrogant pricks that think their guitars are still something special, isn't it?



Yeah. 

Gibson's pretty mundane and I get the feeling anyone who thinks they're special needs to loose the rose tinted specs...


----------



## Rick (Feb 14, 2008)

There needs to be a 7 string version of that guitar.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Feb 14, 2008)

Rick said:


> There needs to be a 7 string version of that guitar.



There should be a sevenstring version of every guitar, but we can always hope


----------



## stuz719 (Feb 14, 2008)

It's an Epiphone Explorer.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 14, 2008)

stuz719 said:


> It's an Epiphone Explorer.



With upgraded pickups and tuners (two notorious weak points on lower-end guitars) and a bit of extra "zazz" in the form of a mirror pickguard and a rather unique inlay (sure beats dots in my book!)

Since I currently own an Epiphone 58 Korina Explorer reissue and love the hell out of the thing, this can only go uphill (or so we can hope!)


----------



## Hawksmoor (Feb 14, 2008)

stuz719 said:


> It's an Epiphone Explorer.



Do not insult the Dethklok


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 14, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> Do not insult the Dethklok



He's not wrong though...


----------



## Hawksmoor (Feb 14, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> He's not wrong though...



Yes he is, on a quantum level


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 14, 2008)

Hah, that's kinda neat! I wouldn't buy it unless I saw it cheap or had some cash to blow, but cool.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd "do anything" for that guitar...


...looks pretty "brutal"



(seriously, I'll be picking one up, at the price these will probably be, no reason not to )


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 14, 2008)

wonder if the neck is slimmer than the regular one


----------



## Regor (Feb 14, 2008)

If that comes out before GC goes to the 'no haggling' policy... I'm TOTALLY getting one!!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2008)

Regor said:


> If that comes out before GC goes to the 'no haggling' policy... I'm TOTALLY getting one!!



That policy is already in place.


----------



## Groff (Feb 14, 2008)

Damn that's bad ass!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 14, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> That policy is already in place.


wtf?! they not allowed to lower prices anymore? gaaaaay


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> wtf?! they not allowed to lower prices anymore? gaaaaay



That's correct. They're not allowed to budge at all. I was told they may throw in a cable to seal the deal, but even THAT would require a manager's approval. The company has new management now, and as a result heinous new policies. There's literally no reason to buy anything there now, and there was little reason to go there before as it was.


----------



## Regor (Feb 14, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> That policy is already in place.



Not here... not yet.

My brother's other band's keyboardist just got a $999 keyboard for $760.


----------



## Leon (Feb 14, 2008)

can you play this Dethklok guitar in a hot tub? that'd get my dollar


----------



## skinhead (Feb 14, 2008)

It looks metal. But thos knobs are damn near one to the other.


----------



## JMad81 (Feb 17, 2008)

That thing is pretty bad ass


----------



## Napalm (Feb 17, 2008)

JPMDan said:


> if it's around 500 I'd get it, if not I'll just get an xiphos.



Dude just get the Xiphos 6 or 7 it would blow this thing out of the water...


----------



## kristallin (Feb 18, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> That's correct. They're not allowed to budge at all. I was told they may throw in a cable to seal the deal, but even THAT would require a manager's approval. The company has new management now, and as a result heinous new policies. There's literally no reason to buy anything there now, and there was little reason to go there before as it was.



Not in my local store so far, my 7321 cost me 290 including case. GC may suck, but they don't suck as much as my other options: Sam Ash and a Daddy's that always seems to be closed.


----------



## Vairocarnal (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 21, 2010)

Well that was a worthless bump.


----------

